# Hyper terminal for linux (slack 10)



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I was wondering if there is a program like hyperterminal for linux so I can do configuration of routers on my slack 10 deathtop and delete my 2000 partition for good.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Search for 'minicom' at SourceForge. I haven't used any of the programs there, but they should be what you're looking for.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks shuuhen, a debian guru told me thye same thing this weekend


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I use Kermit or just command line telnet.


----------

